# G0289 with 29880/29881 for chondroplasty



## klamond (Aug 1, 2017)

One of our MD's just gave me the following article https://www.healio.com/orthopedics/...-codes-bundling-packages-for-maximal-payments, which states we can use G0289 for a chondroplasty along with 29880/29881 as long as in a separate compartment for Medicare patients(even though the AMA description includes chondroplasty, same or separate compartment???). Anything I have read from CMS/ CCI states they changed the edit but for foreign body removal only. 

Does anyone have any more information on this?


----------



## thomas7331 (Aug 1, 2017)

I think the wording in that article is a little confusing, but you are correct regarding G0289 - it can only be used with 29880 & 29881 for a foreign body removal from a different compartment.  Here is the language from the current NCCI manual which you can find on the CMS web site:

_"With two exceptions HCPCS code G0289 (Surgical knee arthroscopy for removal of loose body, foreign body, debridement/shaving of articular cartilage at the time of other surgical knee arthroscopy in a different compartment of the same knee) may be reported with other knee arthroscopy codes. Since CPT codes 29880 and 29881 (Surgical knee arthroscopy with meniscectomy including debridement/shaving of articular cartilage of same or separate compartment(s)) include debridement/shaving of articular cartilage of any compartment, HCPCS code G0289 may be reported with CPT codes 29880 or 29881 only if reported for removal of a loose body or foreign body from a different compartment of the same knee. HCPCS code G0289 should not be reported for removal of a loose body or foreign body or debridement/shaving of articular cartilage from the same compartment as another knee arthroscopic procedure."_


----------

